# Sundisk Barleycorn Green-Man-y Thing (Easy)



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Is it moldy bread? Is it carved wood? Did it just grow on the wall one day? Who knows. I don't actually know what it is supposed to be! Based partly on the old Wicker Man poster if it's not obvious. Though it took me weeks to make up my mind about stuff at each step, you could make this easily, from scrap, in less than a day.

How To:

Cut a rough circle from 1/2" foam board. Needn't be perfect. Draw a smaller circle on it with a face on it. Google images of "sun face" for a reference if you like. It doesn't need to be angry or jolly. Just make it look like it knows something you don't.

Add lines that suggest a grain and/or contour.

Use a wood burning tool or whatever you normally use to carve foam, and carve the face and lines. Smooth out the edge in places so that it's not a circle anymore.

Sand the lower places with sandpaper.

Paint it with a dark basecoat of off-black acrylic. True flat black is not so natural looking, so add some green (or really anything you have lying around).

Dry-brush with earth tones, then hang it on the wall.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This is quite clever, definitely quick, and there's no limit to the variety of faces you could come up with. I could see a whole wall of these in a haunt.


----------



## shar (Jun 19, 2010)

very ancient myan looking, nice!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

This looks great. I agree with Roxy....an entire hallway of faces in a haunt!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I really like this and agree with Roxy also, a lot of things you could do with this.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Very, very cool! I want to try one!


----------



## Rich_K (Mar 7, 2009)

Very creepy Green Man! Looks like one you might see in a Witchs shack in the woods. Nice job, showing how quick and easy it can be to add details to your haunt.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

That reminds me of the Easter Island dude. "Me want gum gum dumb dum."


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Heehee. Thanks.

That tute is wrong, I actually used 1/2" board, not 1 inch. I imagine you could make a really deep-set one with 1 or 2 inch board, but it'd take a lot more sanding to take full advantage of it. I'll edit it now...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Amazing, nice job and a great inspiration. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Very cool, tree faces would be another great use of them


----------

